# Ex pats in Kef



## Madogwoman (Aug 16, 2017)

Hello,

We are seriously thinking of moving to Kef once we retire .... but I don't want to feel isolated, is there a reasonable sized ex pat community on Kef ?:fingerscrossed:


----------



## Jolly Roger (Dec 4, 2011)

Madogwoman said:


> Hello,
> 
> We are seriously thinking of moving to Kef once we retire .... but I don't want to feel isolated, is there a reasonable sized ex pat community on Kef ?:fingerscrossed:


When we came to Kefalonia, there were about 300 UK expats. Now there are perhaps 3000, some permanent, some semi-permanent. So you will certainly not be isolated. Or you could learn Greek!


----------



## Madogwoman (Aug 16, 2017)

We are certainly planning on doing that ... Thankyou for your answer or should I say ευχαριστώ


----------

